# Front Range - Compact cranks?



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

My knees have been screaming more and more doing climbs like Deer Creek, Lookout and Lee Hill/Ward. I think it's time to buy some compacts and spin more.

What are most of you running around here? Standard 53/39 or compact 50/34? What about cassette?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

You might just look into a different cassette. I have a 50/34 and 11-23, which has slightly more range than a standard crank with a 12-15 in back It's about the gear ratios and not just about the crank. Use Sheldon Brown's gear calculator.


----------



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

I'm already running a 12-27 in the back. Also, I'm much more of a spinner than a masher so running out of gear on the flats is never an issue for me.

btw, you don't need Sheldon Brown's calculator..it's just math.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I know several people that use compact cranks here in Fort Collins. And they are all happy with them. I run a 53/39 with a 11-26. It works for me but my knees do hurt sometimes on really big climbs. The only problem I have with compact is spinning out on the down hills or in a sprint.


----------



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

I was watching my cadence coming down Deer Creek last week. Never got much above 90 so I think I'll be ok with the compact gearing. I can comfortably spin up to 110 or so. Bad part right now is when my cadence drops down in the 30's. That hurts!!


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I can spinn along on the flats at 110 with no problems. I ran a 12-26 last yea for a whille and got beet in all the sprints. I was just spinning out and couldn't get in there. So I went back to an 11-26 and its better now. I have a second bike now so I'm thinking about building it up with a compact for the winter and big climbing days.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

TooManyToyz said:


> My knees have been screaming more and more doing climbs like Deer Creek, Lookout and Lee Hill/Ward. I think it's time to buy some compacts and spin more.
> 
> What are most of you running around here? Standard 53/39 or compact 50/34? What about cassette?


I run a standard 53x39 with a 13x26 rear. Works fine for any climb I've been on, but there are a few where I could use an easier gear (rule of thumb...you can always use 2-3 more gears than you have, but somehow you manage with what you've got). I figure it's cheaper just to HTFU, stand and grunt it out when that happens than to change out my whole drivetrain. Downhills aren't an issue for me. Above 35mph I just coast anyway.


----------



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

Stand and grunt? In my current shape I'd keel over dead in about 5 pedal strokes!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

TooManyToyz said:


> btw, you don't need Sheldon Brown's calculator..it's just math.


Yeah, but it's a lot of math.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

50-34 in front, 11-28 in back. I'm a spinner.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Pablo said:


> Yeah, but it's a lot of math.


Any math is a lot of math.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> Any math is a lot of math.


Math is hard. 

<img src=https://pzrservices.typepad.com/vintageadvertising/images/2008/01/17/sabrina.jpg>


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

TooManyToyz said:


> My knees have been screaming more and more doing climbs like Deer Creek, Lookout and Lee Hill/Ward. I think it's time to buy some compacts and spin more.
> 
> What are most of you running around here? Standard 53/39 or compact 50/34? What about cassette?


I lived in Boulder for 15 years and ran a 50/40/30 x 13-21 8 speed until Campy discontinued that and I switched to 13-23 9 sped. Worked great for Ride the rockies. Worked fine every where in Boulder county except for the Mike Horgan hill climb up magnolia road where I wanted something lower. I swapped the triple for a 50/34 compact crank but wish I hadn't since that called for more movement between the rings and the front didn't shift as well.

The triple is great in the Rockies - 30x23 is like 39x30 except you can keep your 16 and 18 cogs and it can be paired with a 53 big ring if you want to be able to mash some.


----------



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

I'll probably order the Ultegra 6750 compact today. Might swap cassettes out with my wifes bike too. She has a compact with a 12/25 and still struggles on the climbs (very beginner) so the 12/27 I have should help her a bit.


----------



## Beaker13 (Dec 23, 2009)

TooManyToyz said:


> I'll probably order the Ultegra 6750 compact today. Might swap cassettes out with my wifes bike too. She has a compact with a 12/25 and still struggles on the climbs (very beginner) so the 12/27 I have should help her a bit.


If you're buying a new cassette anyway, look at the 11-27. You still get the spinning plus you get some mashing for your downhill pleasure.


----------



## TooManyToys (Apr 9, 2002)

Beaker13 said:


> If you're buying a new cassette anyway, look at the 11-27. You still get the spinning plus you get some mashing for your downhill pleasure.


I took the wife's 12-25 and gave her the 12-27 I had before. I'll probably pick up the 11-27 next winter though. Spring is here and I'm starting to feel the benefit of all the winter riding I've been doing. Going to be a great year!


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

If your knees hurt you might want to look at crank length also. I've just been through the calculations for a new frame using Bill Boston's software, and figured out that I should really be on a shorter crank arm. Just got a 160 mm from Zinn. I'm pretty average in height (5'11") but have a short femur.

I love my compact (haven't tried the 160 compact yet). I use a 12-23 or a 12-26 right now. I try to keep the rpms at least 80 if I can.


----------



## SKIBUMM (Feb 26, 2010)

IF you are going compact with a 50/34 crank look into the 11-28 cassette. I like to spin and not mash so hills have been the bain of my cycling. the 11-28 has helped a lot.


----------



## TooManyToys (Apr 9, 2002)

SKIBUMM said:


> IF you are going compact with a 50/34 crank look into the 11-28 cassette. I like to spin and not mash so hills have been the bain of my cycling. the 11-28 has helped a lot.



Not sure the 7800 DA rear der will go to 28. Will have to check on that later.


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

switched from a triple to a 50/34 with a 12-27 in the back. works fine for my worn out knees.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

Your rides are my rides - compact, 11-26 in back, no worries at all.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

TooManyToys said:


> Not sure the 7800 DA rear der will go to 28. Will have to check on that later.



Technically, 7800 will only go to 27 but I have seen it work before. It depends on the length of the der. hanger. If it does not wok on your bike, you may have to go with a 7900 or 6700 rear der. They are both designed to go with the newer 11-28 cassetes.


----------

